# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  "Универсальная игровая программа " - номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"

## MAGISTRA

"Универсальная игровая программа " - номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"


Оформление работы:
1.ФИО
2.Должность
3.Город/село
4.Название конкурсной работы
5.Возрастная категория
6.Видео-фото приложение

----------


## Таня Л

Вдруг до 10-го ещё кто-то оставит заявку на участие.

1. Левченко Татьяна Борисовна
2. Директор ДК, режиссер народного эстрадного театра
3. Саратовская область, город Вольск
4. Игровая программа "Не грустите - выше нос! Или Сундучок Счастья"
5. Игровая программа для взрослых
6. Приложение - собственно сам сценарий и видео, как это было. Сценарий и видео слегка расходятся.

СЦЕНАРИЙ ИГРОВОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ
«НЕ ГРУСТИЕ – ВЫШЕ НОС, ИЛИ СУНДУЧОК СЧАСТЬЯ.»

_Звучит  музыка («Хорошее настроение»), на сцену выходит  Ведущая в образе Домовушки (домашний оберег, хранящий дом от невзгод и напастей), следом за собой она вывозит сундучок с реквизитом, на сундуке надпись «Сундучок Счастья»._

ВЕДУЩАЯ _(увидев зрителей)_:  Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! А вы знаете, насколько необычно это слово «Здравствуйте». Здравствуйте – это пожелание здоровья. Что человеку можно пожелать большего, чем здоровья? Основа жизни – это здоровье, если у человека есть здоровье, то рядом с ним живет Надежда, где есть Надежда – там светлое и безоблачное будущее. А светлое и безоблачное будущее – это залог хорошего настроения, поэтому не грустите – выше нос. А чего это вы на меня так смотрите? Не смотрИте… Домовых знаете? Вот, а я Домовушка, по хозяйству в доме помогаю, тепло и уют семьи берегу. А то мой сундучок волшебный, чтобы праздник всегда был рядом…. Конечно же, каждый из нас ждет, настоящего праздника. А чтобы день оказался праздничным и счастливым всего-то надо – встать с правильной ноги. 
Поэтому вспомните, кто из вас с какой ноги сегодня встал… Есть такие, кто встал с правой ноги не раздумывая?  От души вас поздравляем – сегодня ваш день. Все,  что вы задумали, все сбудется. Все желания исполнятся в ваш счастливый день.
А есть те, кто встал с левой ноги? Ну что сказать? Сегодня, увы, не ваш день, ваш день будет завтра. И очень интересно, есть ли здесь те, кто очень долго просыпался и не мог решить, с какой же ноги лучше подняться? Можно сказать одно – вам хорошо было вчера.
И конечно же каждый из нас ждет, чтобы хорошее настроение было каждый день, чтобы судьба одаривала нас ежечасно подарками… Вижу и вы: подарков ждете? Что ж откроем мой сундучок… Где они тут подарочки?...

_(пока сундучок открывается, звучит сказочная музыка)_

Первым получит подарок от меня тот, у кого самый зоркий глаз. Сколько сушек в моем пакетике?  Кто угадает, тот получит целый пакет с сушками, а кто не угадает – просто пакетик… _(игра с залом на угадывание)_
 Конечно, 15 сушек. Иди сюда, получи целый пакет сушек.
 А в придачу вам бумажные самолетики, вы на меня посмотрели и подумали, что за счастье в бумажке? Посмотрите, что за слово написано на самолетике? СЧАСТЬЕ. Помните, как поется в песне «Если счастлив сам, счастьем поделись с другим». Запустите самолетик со словами: «И будет у вас счастье!», чтобы кто-нибудь из зрителей его обязательно поймал. 
_(Запускает самолетики. Ведущая обращается к зрителям, которые поймали самолетики.)_ 
Я вижу, Вы ловите счастье на лету. Значит, Вам сюда дорога. Выходите приз получите.

_(Приглашает зрителей на игровую площадку.)_ 

Улыбаетесь? Настроение хорошее? Приз ждете? Получите приз, думаете бесплатно?  Бесплатно   только птички в лесу поют, а поэтому сейчас сушку подброшу, а вы  угадаете орел или решка? Шучу…

_Домовушка проводит игру «Рубим капусту»_

А сейчас мы с вами, счастливчиками будем рубить капусту. Данное задание не будет состязанием в кулинарном искусстве. «Салат», если верить словарям, - это «смесь различных компонентов». Одним из популярных продуктов для полезного салата является капуста. Которую вы сейчас и будите рубить.
Внимание: в моем мешочке смесь «капусты» с «не капустой». Что мы называем капустой, не относящейся к огородному овощу? Совершенно верно – денежные купюры.
В этой чудо-коробочке перемешаны денежные купюры с чистыми листами бумаги. Задача проста как никогда: нужно как можно больше «нарубить капусты». Не глядя в мой «кошелек», вы по очереди вынимаете по одному листочку. К каждому из вас я подойду трижды. Победа за тем, у кого в руках окажется больше реальных денег.

А на приз знаете что? Дам в долг хорошее настроение, под проценты. Шучу, Награжу я вас за труд. Где моя валюта? Тут. (достает деньги Банка приколов) 

Аплодисменты нашим участникам. Кстати, про аплодисменты. Хотите узнать о чем мечтает рядом сидящий? Ведь мечта есть у всех. Где есть мечта. Там есть желания.
Дорогие зрители, я вас попрошу аплодировать, когда я буду называть ваши истинные желания. Проведём небольшую репетицию. 
Аплодируют женщины. 
Хорошо! Теперь аплодируют мужчины. Замечательно! И в этот момент всё начинается! Аплодируют те,
—Кто любит отдыхать летом!
—Кто любит отдыхать зимой!
—Кто любит получать большую зарплату! 
—Кто маленькую!
—Кто хотел бы иметь шикарную машину!
—Роскошную квартиру!
—Дачу!
—Здоровье!
—Счастье!
—Любовь!
Обратите внимание, как вы аплодировали.  Какая рука была сверху? Если левая – то вы большой начальник, а если было удобно, чтобы сверху была правая рука – то вы трудоголик. Если были такие, кто не аплодировал, то это очень большой начальник. А если перевеса не было ни в сторону левой, ни в сторону правой руки,  то вы очень большой друг, но очень большого начальника.

Воистину, характер человека определяет его жизнь. А жизнь, известно, подобна коробку спичек. Вот почему относиться к ней небрежно – опасно, а относиться к ней серьёзно – смешно. Народная молва гласит, что порою, доброе слово исцеляет лучше, чем лечебное снадобье. И с этим нельзя не согласиться. Наш мудрый народ придумал руководства к действию на все  года - пословицы. Помни о них и никогда в жизни не ошибёшься. Вот их я и предлагаю вспомнить.  В моем заветном сундучке есть интересные вещицы, я вещицу достаю, а вы называете пословицу, связанную с этой вещью.

_Ведущая достает вещи из сундука, зрители вспоминают пословицы, если женщина – выходит с мужчиной, мужчина соответственно с женщиной._
*шапка-ушанка («На воре и шапка горит»), 
холщевый мешок с дыркой («Шила в мешке не утаишь»), 
знак ограничения по скорости («Тише едешь, дальше будешь»), 
учебник («Век живи – век учись»).*
С давних времен наш народ любил продолжительные танцы, поэтому до наших дней дошла пословица: «У наших ворот всегда хоровод». Вот и сейчас, идя навстречу древним чаяниям народа, я с радостью приглашаю вас потанцевать. Но сначала нужно подготовиться, как говорится – Главное, чтобы костюмчик сидел. Костюмчики за кулисами примеряем, а потом как только услышите музыку своего танца выходите со своей парой и танцуйте. 

(к зрителям) Пока танцоры готовятся, предлагаю провести обряд очищения от дурных помыслов, чтобы задор и радость не покидали вас. Сели поудобнее, приготовились, начали:

Фокус прост, до предела понятный...
Пусть никто не идет на попятный.
Чтоб покоя добавилось людям,
Избавляться от *зависти* будем.
Посмотрели на наряд соседа слева.
Посмотрели на свой наряд...
Громко сказали:
«Наряд соседа – хорош, а мой наряд лучше!»
Еще громче сказали, решительней...
Жизнь избавит Вас от зависти и подарит такой же наряд, как у соседа слева.
Фокус прост, до предела понятный...
Пусть никто не идет на попятный.
Чтоб любовь улыбнулась всем людям,
Избавляться от *робости* будем.
Сделали все губы «Бантиком». Все, все! Закрыли глаза!
И поцеловали соседа справа!
Молодцы! А теперь соседа слева!
Все поцеловали? Теперь жизнь принесет Вам любовь и прибавление в семействе.
Фокус прост, до предела понятный...
Пусть никто не идет на попятный.
Чтоб *удачи* добавилось людям,
Избавляться от грусти мы будем.
Глаза блестят, улыбка…Посмотрели на соседа справа и подарили ему свою улыбку, а теперь на соседа слева и подарили ему свою улыбку. А теперь на меня и подарите мне свою улыбку.
Тех, кто не жалел дарить улыбки жизни избавит от грусти навсегда…
А теперь приготовили ладоши и не жалея, что есть сил аплодируем участникам танцевального марафона. Пара №1 (Цыганочка), пара №2 (рок-н-ролл), пара №3 (барыня).

По аплодисментам зрителей понятно, что призов заслуживают все. К торжественной церемонии награждения прошу всех встать, встать…и выйти из зала. Да пошутила я! Наши спонсоры японская фирма «Босикома» и «Накуси выкуси» дарит сапоги-скороходы!!! (стельки)

Ну что ж, как говориться – Делу время – потехе час. На прощание – запомните: 
Если вы хотите, чтобы жизнь улыбалась вам, подарите ей сначала свое хорошее настроение. Поэтому, не грустите – выше нос. Не жалейте своих улыбок для окружающих, и вы увидите, как мир вокруг вас измениться.

_Под музыку «Хорошее настроение» Домовушка уходит со сцены._

http://youtu.be/P5E5l-cGCT4  - ссылка на видео

Примечание: программа была составлена и сыграна за несколько месяцев до моего знакомства с ин-ку, в основе - игры и манки от Г. Григорьевой, что-то взято с просторов интернета. Идея образа ведущей, компановки материала и его преподнесения - Татьяны Левченко, мой манок "Пословицы". И ещё, программа была расчитана на 20 мин. (так было пописано в условиях конкурса), поэтому в видео мне пришлось вырезать один момент (там заметно). Ну а всё остальное - на суд жюри.

----------

nana14 (23.10.2017)

----------


## ЭЛИТА

*1. Талышева Евгения Николаевна
2. Руководитель "Центра детских праздников ЭЛИТА"
3. г. Архангельск
4. Диско - программа:  «МОРСКАЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА»
5. Возрастная категория: начальная школа (1 – 4классы)*

_Dance игро-техник - 1человек
Ди-джей, по совместительству аниматор - 1человек


Цели и задачи:
1. Развивать эмоциональную сферу детей
2. Развивать культуру поведения школьников между собой
4. Учить детей свободно и активно держаться на дискотеке
5. Раскрывать таланты детей
6. Дать возможность самовырожаться каждому ребёнку
3. Заложить понятия о дружбе, взаимовыручке
4. Научить работать в команде

Сценарий доступен данному возрасту детей, не требует специальной подготовки, все движения выполняются по показу игро-техников
Предварительно предлагаем детям приготовить костюмы в морской тематике, пиратов или просто тельняшки для мальчиков, полосатая одежда для девочек

Не везде прописаны роли, т.к. во время дискотеки танцы и конкурсы проводятся поочерёдно и только некоторые совместно. Говорит тот, кто меньше запыхался, другой поддерживает разговор, аниматоры периодически шутят, хвалят и подбадривают детей...
_
*СЦЕНАРИЙ*
Ди- джей: Добрый день,  дорогие друзья,  мы рады видеть вас сегодня на нашем корабле. 
Dance игро-техник: У вас сегодня праздник (день именинника/день рождение класса/окончание учебной четвери или года и т.д. ) И этот праздник предлагаем отметить в морском ДИСКО ПУТЕШЕСТВИИ!!!
Но для начала мы рады представиться:
Капитан нашего корабля, стоящий у штурвала ди-джей … (говорит громко имя)
Ди – джей: А так же мой первый помощник, боцман этого корабля Dance игро-техник … (говорит громко имя)
Мы приглашаем вас на борт корабля, вставайте поудобнее напротив нас, т.к. сейчас мы будем отплывать, любоваться природой и попробуем нарисовать для себя на память, то, что увидим. Это будет вашим подарком от нас
(раздаём ленточки на палочках из расчёта по 2ленты на каждого ребёнка)

*АНИМАЦИОННЫЙ ТАНЕЦ «Я рисую речку»*  http://files.mail.ru/AP8HCE

Вот и началось наше путешествие, и сейчас мы продолжаем плыть по волнам
(проплываем под тканью, задача игроков, успеть проплыть, что б волна их не накрыла)

*ИГРА ВОЛНА* http://files.mail.ru/OBKJJN

Что-то плавать хочется, ребята, а вы плавать умеете? Покажите как?
Отлично! Сейчас мы все плаваем и танцуем в море под музыку, но осторожнее, у нас частенько на горизонте появляются пираты, поэтому, как только вы услышите команду «Палундра!» быстро запрыгиваете на ближайший остров, музыка заиграла, значит опасность миновала и мы снова можем плавать. 
(раскладываем острова – цветной картон – на пол, по количеству участников)

*ИГРА-ТАНЕЦ ПАЛУНДРА* http://files.mail.ru/4A0QKO

(Останавливаем музыку на последней команде «Палундра…!». Все дети остаются  стоять на островах)
Мы с вами очутились на островах, тут много туземцев, они нам предлагают станцевать их любимый Туземский танец

*АРАМ-ЗАМ-ЗАМ НА УСКОРЕНИЕ* http://files.mail.ru/CGDRE1

Начинается прилив и наши острова начинают таять. Мы сейчас с вами танцуем каждый на своём острове, задача не сойти с этого острова и не утонуть. Кто сошёл с острова, присаживается и становится судьёй , внимательно смотрит, кто выбывает из игры. 

*ТАНЕЦ НА ОСТРОВАХ* http://files.mail.ru/VZDWNV
Каждый раз, когда музыка останавливается, острова складываем пополам и продолжаем танцевать, кто как удержится, на носочках, на одной ноге и т.д. Кто сошёл с острова - выходят из игры. 
Победителей поощряем.

Ну что, накупались? Замёрзли? Предлагаем погреться у костра!
Раскладываем в круг махалки (на 2штуки меньше, чем участников).  Это костёр. Мы все ходим вокруг него и танцуем, греемся, под музыку, как только музыка остановилась – хватаем по 1 лучине (махалке), кому не хватило, идёт в одну команду, следующие выбывшие в другую, т.к. образом мы поделимся на две команды. Каждый раз убираем по 2-3махалки – лучины (в зависимости какое количество человек)

Вот наши команды и образовались. Мы сейчас проверим, насколько они дружные.
Нужно будет из своих участников команды построить такой корабль, какой я скажу, например самый длинный корабли и вы все вытягиваетесь в длину, взявшись за руки и т.д. иногда надо будет проявить смекалку. 

*ИГРА НА САМЫЙ- САМЫЙ КОРАБЛЬ*

Задания: построить самый длинный, самый круглый, самый высокий, самый низкий, самый громкий, самый весёлый, самый узкий, самый квадратный корабль

На ваши корабли  окружены пиратами, вот-вот начнётся самый великий* МОРСКОЙ БОЙ*
Вы даём на каждую команду по цветной ткани и набор из 10-12 шариков, причём 2а из них одного цвета, а остальные другого. Задача команды, держась только за края полотна и варьируя полотном, не трогая шарики руками, убрать с ткани корабли-шары противника. Т.е. 2а шарика это свои корабли должны остаться, а с ткани укатиться на пол 10шаров другого цвета. Можно детям дать три попытки или выигрывает та команда, которая справилась с заданием быстрее.
Поощрение

*ПЕРЕТАНЦОВКИ* http://files.mail.ru/0EZLSI

А между прочим пиратки не всегда были пиратками, когда-то они были восточными красавицами, а какими, они нам сейчас продемонстрируют. Вызываем всех девочек и сначало по одной девочке выходит и немного танцует, по хлопку выходит другая, а предыдущая возвращается к девочкам. Когда каждая потанцует, выходят все девочки – красавицы и танцуя восточный танец идут по кругу. Мальчики хлопают!
Ну и мальчишки у нас не промах. (Вызываем всех мальчиков). А наши крутые мальчишки любители Брейк танцев! По такому же принципу танцуют мальчики. Девочки хлопают!

Ну что, ребята, столько приключений! И мы немножко испачкались. Родителям мы вас не можем отдать грязными. Поэтому сейчас постираем. Т.к. на корабле машинок-автоматов у нас нет, мы стираем только в ручную. Умеете? Кто не умеет – научим!

*АНИМАЦИОННЫЙ ТАНЕЦ – СТИРКА* http://files.mail.ru/RBZACW

Ну что, наше морское путешествие подходит к концу. Вам понравилось ребята?
Мы желаем вам  такого же весёлого, увлекательного и интересного путешествия на вашем главном корабле жизни – это школа! Будьте всегда одной командой, дружные, смелые и всегда приходите на помощь друг другу!  А мы не прощаемся с вами, мы говорим – До свидания!!!
А на прощание примите от нас подарок – ваш любимый танец – Носса

*АНИМАЦИОННЫЙ ТАНЕЦ НОССА* (до ремикса). Как только начинается Remix - дети продолжают танцевать сами, включается генератор мыльных пузырей http://files.mail.ru/GQBJ9V


ВИДЕО:
ПАЛУНДРА: http://files.mail.ru/9SA7EA
ТАНЕЦ НОССА: http://files.mail.ru/18NA1C
ФОТО:

*Анимационный танец: Я рисую речку*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3533922.jpg[/IMG]

*Арам-Зам-Зам*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3525730.jpg[/IMG]

*Греемся у костра*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3527778m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3508322m.jpg[/IMG]

*Перетанцовки девочки*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3491938m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3496034m.jpg[/IMG]

*Перетанцовки мальчики*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3535973m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3476578m.jpg[/IMG]

*Танец "Стирка"*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3519589.jpg[/IMG]

*Завершающий танец*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3489893.jpg[/IMG]

*МИКС - МОРЕ "Палундра" была взята на просторах forum.in-ku.com. К сожалению автора не знаю. Но очень благодарна за такой ценный материал, который используюю во многих программах!*

----------


## ЭЛИТА

> Ну что, накупались? Замёрзли? Предлагаем погреться у костра!
> Раскладываем в круг махалки (на 2штуки меньше, чем участников).  Это костёр. Мы все ходим вокруг него и танцуем, греемся, под музыку, как только музыка остановилась – хватаем по 1 лучине (махалке), кому не хватило, идёт в одну команду, следующие выбывшие в другую, т.к. образом мы поделимся на две команды. Каждый раз убираем по 2-3махалки – лучины (в зависимости какое количество человек)


Простите, я невставила игру и музыку. Можно дополнить?

*ТАНЕЦ - ИГРА "ГРЕЕМСЯ У КОСТРА"* http://files.mail.ru/S3LPDZ

----------

